# Our 2009 Party theme - "The Birds"



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Very nice decorations! I hope the "dead" smurfs didn't leave a stain on your carpeting...lol!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome!
The Birds is such a good movie


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Great decor. Love how you actually put up a lot of birds. Looks like ya' all had one heck of a night.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Well its about time you posted pics! You guys look great....especially your wife! She looks like she stepped right out of the movie. I remember watching the birds on tv when I was a kid. Scared the crap out of me! Great decorations as well with all those birds!

MsM


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

That is a fantastic idea for a theme!! YOu put it together so well. Well done on a happy halloween full of Birds


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

love it! Looks like everyone had a great time!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Great job !


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

That look like a great party! Very nice set ups.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great pics! Looks like the party was a blast!
The bird silhouettes all over the ceiling look awesome.


----------



## rotting flesh (Nov 3, 2009)

Well Done !!!!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Great decorations. The birds theme is a great idea.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks, we did have a good time. The party was first scheduled on the Saturday before Halloween, but we were forced to cancel when a bad storm took out power in the area. We rescheduled for the day before Halloween, and were pleased with how many people made it.
When you walked into our foyer, you were greeted with the bird sounds from the movie. Of course, "The Birds" was playing back in the den.
Our food had a "birds" theme to it, and my wife made some delicious bird-shaped cookies and bird-decorated cake.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! you guys know how to throw a party. your costumes were fabulous, your wifes suit looked just like the movie. good movie. i loved how you decorated and your table looked yummy. those candle sticks on the table were cool. how do you play the killer wink game?


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Great costumes Chris..

And some very impressive props in your garage haunt!...Are they Home-made?


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow, overall looked great! Those birds on the ceiling were especially amazing - I'm sure that was a job in & of itself to do. (And your pup is adorable - please feel free to introduce him in the Pets of teh H'Ween Forum thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/60527-pets-halloween-forum.html.) Looks like everyone had a blast!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great pics!love the smurfs(am assuming that's what the couple dressed like in the blue)All those birds wow.And the too cute dog.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Love the decorations. Especially the garage!! Awesome job!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Everything looks fabulous.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Your party and costumes look fabulous! It was fun looking at your pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks like you had a great party Chris, what great decorations!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

What fun!!!!!!! Everything looked absolutely fabulous, including you and the wife, kudos to her on an EXCELLENT costume. I absolutely love guests that really get into the spirit, don't you??? Thanks so much for sharing the pics.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

your party looked like alot of fun! Im super impressed with your garage with the mad scientist theme , Ill be taking a note from your page on the decorating there, hehe. The dessert table looked great, and I couldnt help but chuckle at your butler as he appeared to be protecting the precious moments figurines behind him.  Definitely borrowing some ideas, as I have the birds costume too and didnt know where to start for decorating. The dollar store birds look perfect!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Looks like a great party! I love all the birds on the ceiling--that looks fantastic. I bet it did look creepy when dimly lit. Your costumes are wonderful. I loved The Birds movie when I was a kid. I have a smaller version of the movie poster hanging in a bedroom. Your mad scientist lab looks great also. I did notice your wife's decorated bird cake, and I like the cake plate its being served from. Your desserts look yummy.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*This party was really something to CROW about!! (sorry, couldn't resist!) My favorite? The butler with the enormous comb-over! LOL Really great! Hey - that looks like my son on the floor! LOL

Great job.. It looks as if it was truly a Gooood eeevening... *


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Hallorenescene – There are different variations. For ours I passed out slips of paper The killer’s read:
Congratulations! You’re the KILLER! Remember - do not get caught killing (winking at) your victims!!! DO NOT LET ANYONE KNOW you are the killer!
The victims’ read:
Uh Oh! you’re a VICTIM!
If you get winked at, allow the killer time to escape then wow the critics with your
DEATH SCENE!
Best one wins a prize!
I explained the rules as well, and then encouraged everyone to mingle, eat and have fun! A few minutes later the deaths started happening. With everyone remaining dead it did get awkward – the killer couldn’t get to the other intended victims without being obvious! So I finally asked ,when there were about 5 left standing, if anyone had a guess who the killer was out of the guesses the first one who guessed correctly got a prize, as did the killer and the best death scene. 
Baron S –The large props are home made, like the instrument panel, the monster’s rack, and the props on the shelf. I always have to give kudos to Witch From Canada, who’s props were a great inspiration! I’m especially proud of the gurney – I picked it up at an auction for 2 bucks!
Ween – I’ll have to post the pup’s pic there – thanks!
MHooch – I agree 1000% - it’s OUR treat when people are really into it – and we love seeing the costumes! The winners for best costumes were the bird watchers – everyone loved the fact that they took the party theme and e3xpanded on it.
KittyVibe – Yea, I guess the Precious Moments aren’t quite in the theme… where the heck is that rolling eyes emoticon?!?! LOL! 
Cinders – My wife fell in love with the witch’s boot cake stand – she’s pleased you noticed!
HallowSusieBoo – LOL!
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow!!!! Awesome awesome job. It looks like y'all had such a good time.  
I loved your desert table set up with the butler "serving."
So cool.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that wink party sounds to fun. i think i need to think about having one of those.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I just loved your pictures!!

Muffy


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Very nice! I like all of the birds on the ceiling preparing to dive bomb you and pluck out your eyes.


----------

